

Here’s How Planetary Resources Plans to Mine Asteroids (Release) - SlipperySlope
http://allthingsd.com/20120424/heres-how-planetary-resources-plans-to-mine-asteroids-release/

======
EvilTerran
Well, here's how PR plans to _go prospecting for_ asteroids. I don't see any
discussion of how they're actually going to get the resources out and down to
Earth in the article.

Still interesting, though.

------
SlipperySlope
"Of the approximately 9,000 known NEAs [Near Earth Asteroids], there are more
than 1,500 that are energetically as easy to reach as the Moon. The capability
to characterize NEAs is on the critical path for Planetary Resources. To that
end, the company has developed the first line in its family of deep-space
prospecting spacecraft, the Arkyd-100 Series. The spacecraft will be used in
low-Earth orbit and ultimately help prioritize the first several NEA targets
for the company’s follow-on Arkyd-300 Series NEA swarm expeditions."

------
moocow01
If this is at all feasible, it sounds like a potentially great way for NASA to
essentially re-fund itself.

